# Honey?



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Last year was my first for harvesting honey. I got about 170 pounds. I had no problem selling it at $7 per pound. Pretty much every one who purchased it came back wanting more. Not bragging but they say it is some of the best honey they have had. I saved two cases just in case I need to feed it back this spring. I was never a honey eater till I got into bee keeping. I really like it also. I purchased a jar from Hy-Vee just to compare. There is such a big difference I can't describe it. My bees mainly feed on naturally maintained lands, not crop land. 128 acres of that are old growth restored Prairie. 

Just curious, Should I raise my price this year? I got into this not thinking about the price of honey. I just wanted to work with the girls and do something good. Honey was a by product.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

It largely depends on area. I sell hand to hand at $8 a lb and farmers markets for $10 a lb. This gives me a little extra cash for the time spent at the booth. I had a guy tell me once that he could get $5 a lb but that was it. He was at a location with a bunch of commercial bee keepers and it flooded the market there. Here just north of me they sell it at $14 a lb which I think is crazy but they market it and apparently people buy it. If people are willing to buy it then sell it for what you think it is worth. I don't know how yours can be the best honey when everyone tells me mine is 😆


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

As a general rule of thumb, if 20% of the folks inquiring about what you sell aren't finding the price to be too high to buy from you, your price is too low.

Regardless of comments about price, if 80% of the folks asking you about it purchase, you'll have no problem selling your entire crop at a higher price.

What you sell and what is sold in supermarkets as honey are not the same thing, as your taste test shows.
You should not compare your prices to supermarket prices as their quality doesn't compare to yours.

I've has no trouble selling quart jars (3 lb) at $25-$30 each regardless of whether I was in western Washington or upstate New York.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think your price id fair. You got into beekeeping for the joy of it and for wanting to do something good. Keep that feeling a live and pass it on. By keeping your price more affordable your allowing more people the opportunity to have great honey. Give the next generation the opportunity to grow up knowing how yummy honey is.

Can you put a price on the feeling you get when folks come back and tell you how happy your honey makes them?


----------

